# "Bachelor " smoking



## mr dirt (Sep 11, 2013)

As a bachelor and a busy one at that, I don't always find the time to fire up my SFB grill for some decent hot smoking.  And cooking for 1 it doesn't make sense to burn $15 worth of charcoal and chips for 1 steak or chicken quarter.  So I've been using my AMZPS inside my gas grill. This is very easy to start and step away to do other tasks. I will cold\cool smoke my meat for 1.5 - 2hrs then grill to finish.  Am I creating any kind of a health risk by doing things this way?  My assumption is no since the meat will be in an anaerobic environment while smoking then the food is cooked to temperature.  Just looking for a little input from the experts.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi Mr. Dirt....I wouldn't think there would be any dangers....the AMZPS is a smoke generator and a lot of folks will use that in their Gas grills. Just be aware of the meat temperature so you wont make anyone/yourself sick with too long of a low temp.  Most go by the 40*-140* rule which means you want any "injected" meats to be with in that guideline of going past the 140* within 4 hours.

Kat


----------



## mr dirt (Sep 11, 2013)

Excellent.  Thanks Kat!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 14, 2013)

There is no issue with what you are doing. 2 hours at warm temps, while it can breed significant Bacteria, a steak is going to cook quickly. If you want extra protection, Rub it down with S & P before smoking. It reduces or halts the growth of Bacteria and makes the Steak taste good...JJ


----------

